# Tools Of The Trade.



## MorganCounty1210 (Mar 14, 2010)

After reading post's of members patterns and new guns. I decided to make a thread where you could list your Shotgun,Bow, or Muzzleloader you will be taking with you opening day of this weekend. 

Feel free to include any accessories you may have equipped chokes, sights, etc.... And also which load or arrow/broad head you will be shooting.

I will start. 
Stoeger M2000 with Max-4
Standard bead sight
Primos JellyHead Choke.
And of course Hevi-13, 3inch 4shot.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 14, 2010)

Remington 870 Express Mag 12 Gauge, totally customized.

21" Rem-Choke barrel
Tru-Glo ported choke tube
Sure-shot buttstock
ATI tactical forearm
B-square MOBU saddle mount
Bushnell Trophy 1.5-4.5 MOBU Turkey Scope
Realtree Hardwoods no-mar camo tape on all non-moving parts

Winchester 3" copper-plated 2-ounce 6's.

Here's a pic.  It's ugly as homemade sin, but it'll have to do for this weekend.  You can bet that I'll strip it and repaint before next season, though.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Remington 870 Express Mag 12 Gauge, totally customized.
> 
> 21" Rem-Choke barrel
> Tru-Glo ported choke tube
> ...



Very nice! Totally Customized is right!


----------



## dwills (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok I'll play

26" Benelli M2
Pure Gold .660 choke
Burris Fastfire II with custom protector mount
Handloaded 3" TSS 8s


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 15, 2010)

One of the old timers pipeing in now!                                                                                                               Mossberg 20ga. ,Redhead Red Dot Scope,Kicks choketube,#7Nitros      Wife's rig:Mossberg Bantam Youth Model 20ga.,Redhead Red Dot Scope,Kicks choketube,#7 NitrosLittle Killers!


----------



## trubluau (Mar 15, 2010)

28" Matthews Z7 at 73lbs maxima hunter 350's with 150 grain 3" cut trophy ridge broadheads. Big mechanical broadhead that will not pass thru.


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 15, 2010)

dwills said:


> Ok I'll play
> 
> 26" Benelli M2
> Pure Gold .660 choke
> ...



I like the Custom Mount! Did you make it yourself or did someone make it for you?


----------



## howl (Mar 15, 2010)

935, no sights, factory full choke & Federal FliteControl load of 2oz lead #5s.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 15, 2010)

Remington 870
Knoxx stock
Burris fastfire
3" TSS 8s


----------



## dwills (Mar 15, 2010)

rutandstrut said:


> I like the Custom Mount! Did you make it yourself or did someone make it for you?



I bought it from a guy who makes them on another forum.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 15, 2010)

dwills said:


> I bought it from a guy who makes them on another forum.



It IS cool....but doesn't it serve to limit your field of vision a good bit?



Anyhow....I'll be carrying my little H&R Pardner 20gauge.  It's a beast! 

It's got a Fastfire on it and it'll be slinging Heavy #6's at some skulls this year with a vengence.


----------



## gaturkey99 (Mar 15, 2010)

Winchester 1300
Truglo .665 choke
Truglo gobble dot extreme sights
Winchester X-Tended Range 3in, #6


----------



## CassGA (Mar 15, 2010)

Mossberg 835 Ulti-mag w/thumbhole stock
Jelly head choke
B-square saddle mount
Tru-Glo 4x32 scope
Hevi-13 3 1/2" #6's. 2.25oz


----------



## DonArkie (Mar 15, 2010)

Stoeger Condor 12ga. O & U
Barrels: Back Bored to 740
Forcing Cones: Lengthen
Polished Barrels & Chambers
Extended Angle Porting on both barrels
Trigger work
(2) Rob Roberts Gunworks .665 Turkey Tubes
Hevi Shot 3" 2oz. #6's
Limb Saver Dead Center Dual-Color Bead Sight
all barrel work by Rob Roberts Custom Gunworks aka Gobbler Guns
receiver work by Over & Under Specialites (trigger work)
Camo: Original Break-Up

or





Mossberg mod.88 pump gun 12ga.
28" custom barrel
Barrel Back Bored to 745
Forcing Cone Lengthen
Polished Barrel & Chamber
Trigger work
Polished Action& Receiver
Indian Creek (non ported).675 Turkey Tube
Ported 
Hi Viz front bead
Hevi Shot 3" 2oz. #6's
all gun work by Ballistic Specialites aka Angle Porting
Camo: Mothwing Marsh Mimicry


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 15, 2010)

Browning Cynergy Camo 3.5" 26" barrels with rhino .670 and .680 chokes

Benelli SBE 2 camo 24" with a rhino .670 choke.


----------



## mauser64 (Mar 15, 2010)

She ain't fancy but with these Fed hw7s she's a shootin sonuvagun! 870 20ga.


----------



## killNgrill (Mar 15, 2010)

My new turkey setup...
Remington 870 Super Mag
23" Barrel, Indian Creek BDS choke
Avery Sling
3.5" Hevi 13 #6 2.25
.... and a german shorthair that wanted her picture taken


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Mar 15, 2010)

Depends on my mood, starting out with 
Remington Sportsman 58, 30" Full shooting winchester 2 3/4" #4's passed down to me from my grandad to dad to me. 

.410 single shot, 28" full Winchester #6's, given to me in 
'81 by my grandad 6 mos before he went to heaven! (setimentel favorite)

Benelli M2, Advantage Camo, 26", kicks GT .670, Winchester ER 3" #5's

Remington 870 26" Synthetic Black, Remington Super Full Extended Choke, Win 3" ER #5's


----------



## deerslayer357 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll be blasting with the 2003 NWTF 30 year anniversary Remington 870 with a 22" barrel.
( it only seems fair I kill my birds with a NWTF gun!!!)
Rem Xtra Full Choke,
Winchester Supreme 3" #4's.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Mar 15, 2010)

> Tools Of The Trade.
> After reading post's of members patterns and new guns. I decided to make a thread where you could list your Shotgun,Bow, or Muzzleloader you will be taking with you opening day of this weekend.
> 
> Feel free to include any accessories you may have equipped chokes, sights, etc.... And also which load or arrow/broad head you will be shooting.
> ...



I bought my 12 year old the the same gun in APG camo for christmas....Awesome choice for the money!!

My weapon of choice is "MOJO" a 
Browning BPS 12 ga. 
3" Magnum 24" Barrel w/ Tru-Glo sights
Kicks Gobbling Thunder diagonally ported choke tube
Shooting Federal Premium 3" Mag 2oz #6 Turkey loads


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 15, 2010)

Remington 1187 20ga
Mossy Oak Break-Up
26" Barrel
Burris Fastfire 2
Remington Super Full Choke
Federal Heavyweight 3" 1 1/2 oz #7

OR

Remington 870 Supermag 12ga "Gut Pile Special"
Black Synthetic
26" Barrel
Kicks Gobblin Thunder 655
Federal Heavyweight 3 1/2" 1 7/8 oz #7


----------



## JHannah92 (Mar 15, 2010)

Benelli Nova in Realtree APG 26"bbl
TruGlo Gobble Stopper choke
Win supreme 3.5" no. 5"s
Factory truglo front bead sight

Or

Mossberg 500 Woodland camo 24"bbl
Mossberg factory XXFull choke
3" Win Supreme #5's
Tri-viz aftermarket sight


----------



## beersndeer (Mar 16, 2010)

i'll be sporting my mossberg 835 with jelly head choke and a bushnell red dot. Shooting hevi-13 Magnum blend


----------



## hunter69 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll be toting my calls and my 7 year old with his Rossi 20ga. on his first turkey hunt where he gets to pull the trigger. HE IS FIRED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Mar 16, 2010)

hunter69 said:


> I'll be toting my calls and my 7 year old with his Rossi 20ga. on his first turkey hunt where he gets to pull the trigger. HE IS FIRED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats Great! Ill be taking a good buddy of mine for opening day. Hes a city slicker who has never been hunting. But hes coming along pretty good. Hope I can call him up a goodun.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Mar 16, 2010)

H0LLYW00D said:


> I bought my 12 year old the the same gun in APG camo for christmas....Awesome choice for the money!!
> 
> Indeed it is! I love mine. Have hunted about everything with it besides deer.


----------



## hawaiian (Mar 16, 2010)

Yall have a safe turkey hunting season.
_______________
Hunt'em hard or no hunt at all !!!


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Mar 16, 2010)

Lamar Williams cedar and Walnut box + Benelli SBE= Dead Gobbler.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Mar 17, 2010)

hawaiian said:


> Yall have a safe turkey hunting season.
> 
> Very nice setup!


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Mar 17, 2010)

Arrowhead95 said:


> Lamar Williams cedar and Walnut box + Benelli SBE= Dead Gobbler.



I killed my second bird with a SBE, 3 1/2' Number 6 Extended Range. The shot was about 50 Yards, he was one dead bird!


----------



## J Gilbert (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll be totin my 870 youth 20ga with Indian Creek .555 BDS and Hevi-13 7's, anything inside 40 yards is dead for sure


----------

